# Police Officer Shannon Brown



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Shannon Brown*
Fenton Police Department, Louisiana

End of Watch: Saturday, August 13, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 40

*Tour:* 3 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

*Incident Date:* 8/7/2016

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Shannon Brown succumbed to injuries sustained on August 7th, 2016, when he was struck by a vehicle while conducting a traffic stop on U.S. Route 165, near Fourth Avenue.

He was writing a citation when a third vehicle struck his patrol car from behind, pushing it into him, and causing him to suffer a severe leg injury. He was transported to CHRISTUS-St. Patrick Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries on August 13th, 2016.

The elderly driver of the vehicle that struck Officer Brown was cited for failure to yield to an emergency vehicle.

Officer Brown had served with the Fenton Police Department for three years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Luther Alfred
Fenton Police Department
712 Third Avenue
Fenton, LA 70640

Phone: (337) 756-2321


----------

